# I've Come To Steal Your Heart



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello. Your future peace bringers here. Yes. Porthos and Burley.

We wish to expand the horizon between dogs and bunnies.

We do not view these little friends as food. All other dogs who

see like that are cannibals. Yes we want the rabbits to become

a honourary canine member. 

Hello bunnies of this world! We have come. Do not be alarmed

we come in peace. Join us and together we will unite dogs and bunnies

of the world. Join us. We have come to collect your mission in photos of

us bringing peace between the two species. We truly care. This is not a scam. 

We repeat this is not a scam. We love bunnies. And we now declare you an

honourary member of the canine family. 

Over to you Pembrooke!







"Hello my fellow wabbits. I deem this message safe and approve different species

relationships and friendships. I warn you though. Tread with caution. Always watch and be ready to run. I believe. Do you?



This message is approved by the peace-bringer organization. Join us today! 

Your Captains










We approve!

Porthos (White)

Burley (Gold)

()()() ()()()

( ) ( )


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 24, 2011)

I can't help being reminded of the legendary Twilight Zone episode in which the aliens came with the mission to serve mankind. It turned out they meant serve for dinner. So be careful, bunnies.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 24, 2011)

We would never expect eating them. They too small and stringy-like. Ew!
(U got a bunny! AWWWWH)


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 24, 2011)

I am even more suspicious. I know you can see rabbits are small, but how do you know they are stringy?


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 24, 2011)

And why do you want their hearts?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 24, 2011)

Thought the "twilight Zone" episode "To Serve Man" was great. "It's a cookbook!" Our dogs are way too big to trust around our bunnies--the Great Dane is the small dog.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh well. Guess this is a failed thread......
Loliepop


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 25, 2011)

Failed from Porthos & Burley's point of view.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 25, 2011)

Callie says "This is a hard mission... How do you guys not get beaten up by that thing?!?! ... These things push me around, step on me, steal all the good food.... shesh!"


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 25, 2011)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Failed from Porthos & Burley's point of view.


wth


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 25, 2011)

Poor Callie. She looks SOOO long-suffering.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 25, 2011)

Porthos has surrendered. No one believes so he fades away just like Tinkerbell. Clap if you believe Clap if you believe!


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes, a nice view of his feet [or at least one foot].


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 25, 2011)

:?




Defeat. It bears a heavy burden. We will continue this on our own and never ask for your help again. We hope to please you. Thank you to all those who posted pictures and supported us. (Watermelons) We have disappeared. Goodbye( not forever we will still respond)


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 26, 2011)

This is Coco. I is a small sitsu cross. I tried to save my friend Frido the cat from the coyote just 2 months ago. I chased him and ended up getting bit several times in the hip - It was very,very sore. I couldn't save my friend (sob)but I would do the same for Benjamin the bunny. He is one really big dude, so I is scared on him, more than the coyote. Benjamin doesn't live with Auntie Dana, but I do and he has a very safe yard ( fenced on all four sides ) and access to the house in a hurry. But I would give my life for him anyway. I am to protect and please.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 26, 2011)

Dear Porthos & Burley. I like dogs, I really do, but you're not that trustworthy with rabbits. Cocoa & Callie are exceptions. I'd need to see a picture of you boys with Pembrooke to even think you might be exceptions too.

As I know there will be a next campaign, let me suggest the following: Start by getting the cats. By that of course I mean get them to agree with you. Then Pembrooke as your spokesbunny needs to be a bit more positive. Also, use Porthos's picture in the 14th post [just leave off the notice], not the one your mouth open, which sends the 'wrong' message. I'd also say to leave out any mention of hearts or other body parts. Also don't say 'This is not a scam', it just makes us suspicious. One last suggestion: don't say you'll make rabbits honorary dogs, ask to be honorary rabbits. [Have you seen Olive the Other Reindeer on TV?]


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd trust Porthos with Pembrooke. Great Pyrenees have incredibly strong herding/guarding instincts. They're trusted to protect sheep and other livestock without humans around. It's their job and they take it seriously! My dad has a Great Pyrenees, and she's never shown any aggression towards small animals. Bears and coyotes, on the other hand, get chased right back into the bush where they belong! 

I think Golden Retrievers could also be trusted around rabbits. They may be hunting dogs, but they're not bred to kill animals, but retrieve them. They're also bred for "soft mouths", meaning they won't damage the kill when they retrieve it.

I don't know that I'd trust many terriers around rabbits, though. Ditto hounds. Basically any dog that was originally bred to hunt or kill. But the shepherds I think would be safe. They just need to know their job is to protect the bunnies and I think they'd be all good.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you! Porthos is very clam around Pembrooke. I do believe some of my posts had bad wording but Burley and Porthos are in love with her. They are very very calm and almost take no notice. My old rabbit (RIP AERO) was best friends with Porthos. Porthos would lie down and Aero would climb all over him and Porthos would take no notice.

Pembrooke is very sorry for letting all other rabbits down. She wishes to speak

"Hello friends. Hi. I wish I never spoke. I believe that they are lovely but not all are. As LakeCondo said there are but few exceptions. Adieu my friends. Adieu."


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 27, 2011)

What about callie? Shes a lab x Staffie... so thats Terrier and Retriever. 

Callie - "Show them whos boss! Show them we keep kittys nice and warm!"
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Callie and Jynx/IMG_0384.jpg


"I promise... I only stretched... then she stretched.... and I put my head back in the same place.... its not my fault!!!"
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Callie and Jynx/IMG_0402.jpg

Roscoe - "Well I gotta round up those bunnies... and those cats.... and the birds... gotta herd them.... they dont ever move!!! They never do as I say.... grrrr.... then they turn around and eat my toes!!!!"
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Lola and the others/LolaSnapper032.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Lola and the others/LolaSnapper031.jpg


Howard - "Well I dont really like the cats... every time I lie down one of them has to come over and they start biting me!! They never leave me alone, and I've never done anything to them... I wish they would leave my toes alone "






















Callie - "Well if they bite you, just bite them back! They eventually get tired and just pass out"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzmZbrhs92I[/ame]


Crash - "I dont bite you... That hard... Besides its only on your ears, lips, and eyelisds... oo and your tail is aweful fun...."









Callie - "Were supposed to be talking about our Bunnies... Not you! Need to protect them when their outside too... So no other neighbourhood critter come try and visit them... Their mine!"


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 27, 2011)

I was speaking in general terms. Callie is clearly a special dog. And we know she loves her bunnies! 

Rue


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 27, 2011)

Definetly! Callie is the biggest exception of all! She's adorable!


----------

